# Scorpion Listings



## makaveli (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey all, this thread is mostly for people to post which species of scorpions they have, how many, which ones are gravid, and which ones they plan to sell now or in the near future.

Just to make it easier for the collecters out there to find the species they want, and for breeders to sell their new scorplings or excess stock.

please try to include pictures where appropriate, cheers.

Andrew


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

hey
i have
2x Urodacus Manicatus , sex unkown (thumpage is helping me gettin em sexed)
hope to breed 
looking to get more


----------



## makaveli (Dec 9, 2006)

I have one Urodacus Yaschenkoi sex unknown, when i find out will be looking for a mate to breed with.

One Urodacus Planimanus coming in soon which i might get a mate for aswell.
Cheers.
Andrew


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 9, 2006)

Here are my little guys!

x2 Urodacus Armatus: 






x2 Urodacus Planimanus:





x19 Lychas Marmoreus:





x1 Urodacus Elongatus:





x4 Urodacus Novaehollandiae :





x1 Isometroides Vescus:





Hope ya enjoyed that!

Doug


----------



## makaveli (Dec 9, 2006)

My Urodacus Yaschenkoi



Yaschenkoi setup


----------



## jonesc1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Ive got:

1x Urodacus Yaschenkoi (gravid)
3x Urodacus Manicatus (2 gravid)
1x Liocheles Waigensis (possibly gravid)
4x Lychas Marmoreus

Waiting patiently for the little ones to arrive.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 9, 2006)

10 x adult Urodacus Manicatus - 3 preggers ( i think) 

5 x scorpling Urodacus Novaehollandiae


----------



## makaveli (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey adam are you selling any of your U.Nova scorplings?


----------



## hornet (Dec 10, 2006)

i have 3 possibly gravid manicatus fems, 2 males, 1 yaschenkoi, 1 lychas marmoreus, 3 adult Cercophonius squama and about 40 2nd instar Cercophonius squama, and dont bother with trying to breed your yaschenkoi, its never been done, its quite hard to keep true yaschenkoi alive let alone get them breeding


----------



## makaveli (Dec 10, 2006)

oh ok, because he hasnt eaten since i bought him almost 2 weeks ago and doesnt seem very active, mostly just sits at the entrance of his burrow, although before the extra substrate was added, he used to walk around the tank at night.
thanks for that info hornet, i was about to get a male for my female but now im not so sure


----------



## hornet (Dec 10, 2006)

sorry, i should have said dont bother, i think i was still hung over when i wrote that, for all means go for it, never no, you might be the lucky one. the inactivity and not eating could be because its getting ready to moult, how big is it?


----------



## makaveli (Dec 13, 2006)

his about 5th or 6th instar and i think he just needed to get settled in because hes eating and active now!


----------



## makaveli (Dec 13, 2006)

Jonesc1 said his yaschenkoi is gravid? are you sure its that hard?


----------

